
We're Gonna Build a Framework - matthewwarren
http://www.dylanbeattie.net/2016/05/were-gonna-build-framework.html
======
slindz
For those who check the comments before going to an article:

It's a song parodying the number of frameworks set to Billy Joel's We Didn't
Start the Fire.

It made me happier than it should have.

